# 331 bridge-Walton Co... just wonderin?



## Trigger-Fish (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys:

Nice forum...lots of info here, lots of experienced/educated fisherman. I grew up fishing the bays and bayou's around Niceville -Destin area and recently moved to freeport and was trying to get some info on fishing the 331 bridge, would like to start fishing around the area on the days I'm not in a boat or on the Gulf. You know, the days I have to work on the "Honey-Do List"

I know thw trout and red run along the shoreline,but are there any spots around the bridge that seem to produce better the others? Fav baits?

Sheephead???

Any info would be much appreciated!

Thx much


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We got a fishcamp on the north/east side of the bridge, I know on the east side of the bridge is SHALLOW.......I have fished the bridge and just caught trash. I'm sure there are usual reds and such running through there, but I would probably do some wade fishing or look fer grass beds/ rocks (plenty of them) w/ live shrimp or gulp shrimp....

hd ta edit cause I forgot.....I was introduced to mullet fishing w/ a pole by my dad-n-law there also....Just look fer the older guys and gals w/ umbrellas around the mouth of the river areas....Use to bait an area (don't know ifin it's still legal?) and take a small piece of white grub and put it on the end of a small gold (bream) hook. Weight at the bottom, about 3 hooks and a cork...One you started seeing the cork twitching, snatch the pole...I thought it was loads of fun.....:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I have not fished it in awhile but when I went to visit my Dad that Lived on King Lake we would go down there and Fish The Small bridge with Top water baits or Use Grubs Did Pretty Good on Reds, Specks Hope this Might Help!!


----------



## Trigger-Fish (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give the mullet rig a shot, sounds like a blast! I've heard of using bits of corn or peas, or even dollops of white silicone but wasn't told to use a bobber. I do like fresh mullet though!!!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

there's a little landing on Alqua creek, on a dirt road that just across HWY 20 from the C6 road. They used to bait that landing with dog food and people would snatch mullet there. Kind of made me mad because they did it right at the landing, wouldn't get out of your way when launching, and made you feel you were getting in their way.


----------

